# What's the correct brake arm for '67 KC serial Bendix 2 speed blue band kickback hub???



## xochi0603 (Feb 25, 2022)

Hello, Could someone please advise me wants the correct brake arm for '67 KC serial Bendix 2 speed blue band kickback hub???  Will it have a month & year stamped on the back of the brake arm??  Thanks Bob


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 25, 2022)

xochi0603 said:


> Hello, Could someone please advise me wants the correct brake arm for '67 KC serial Bendix 2 speed blue band kickback hub???  Will it have a month & year stamped on the back of the brake arm??  Thanks Bob



I do not think the arms were stamped, I do know the blue band say s Overdrive on it.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 25, 2022)

I could not see any stamp I do not think there is a way to tell exact year.


----------



## 60sstuff (Feb 25, 2022)

I have been compiling photos lately of the different brake arms, straps, seat struts, clamps for the early (63-67) Stingrays for a new thread.
Stay tuned.

Here is an Original ‘67 (KC) with the Blue Band 2 speed showing the Overdrive brake arm.


----------



## KevinBrick (Feb 25, 2022)

I am thinking that those preformed bendix round brake straps are correct for the kick back hubs also


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 25, 2022)

KevinBrick said:


> I am thinking that those preformed bendix round brake straps are correct for the kick back hubs also



I would not have known  that it was by mine but  If @60sstuff shows it I would bet the house it is correct.


----------



## xochi0603 (Feb 25, 2022)

Thanks for the replies & info. I have the same bike that 60sstuff showed. With a slik chik mate. Pics coming soon


----------



## nightrider (Feb 25, 2022)

I have an "overdrive" arm if you're needing one.
Johnny


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Mar 3, 2022)

Mare sure your hub is an actual Overdrive before replacing an arm, I've seen a few fakes now where stripes have been repainted or they just have the wrong internals. A true blueband will have the cog driver move independently of the smooth shell driver. The yellow and red band internals have the cog mounted to the smooth shell driver and another driver that's not visible due to the dust cover. 
I wish I had taken pictures now, but I've been looking at stingray date stamped arms. So far I've had some 68s. I'll add pics of the one I still have later...
The replacement arms have no date stamps on the back and I haven't found date stamps prior to 68, but I've not been able to examine everything that I'd consider original either.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Mar 4, 2022)

NOS Redband arm, no stamp. 




66 American Yellowband, no stamp. 




68 Slik Chik if I remember right, Blueband Overdrive stamped A 8. 




An AD or KC serial Stingray if I remember right, Blue band Overdrive stamped A 8. The guy said he didn't want the 2 speed, lol so I traded him 2 regular coaster wheels for it. 









And I can't find pictures of it, but a wheel I serviced and put an index spring in for dad was off of a 68 MiniTwin. It was a yellow band with an offset arm stamped H 8, also was a side stamp S2. 

I have some other Bendix 70 and 76 hubs with stamps on the backs of the arms, but I haven't a clue what they came off of. Curious to see what other guys have come across for stamps too...


----------



## xochi0603 (Mar 4, 2022)

Awesome. Thanks for the pics & the info. Bike is back in one piece. Will post pics tomorrow


----------

